# KBS Tour C-Taper (Stiff) vs True Temper S300



## One Planer (Mar 12, 2014)

Anyone of you knowledgeable folk have any experience with these shafts?

Just curious as to how these two shafts were to compare if played side by side?


Would there be a marked difference in spin, launch, playing profile (One stiffer than he other) etc?

Thanks in advance :thup:


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 12, 2014)

I've played S300 in a couple of sets (MP30, CB201) and KBS Tours in another (V-Muscles).

C-Tapers may/may not have felt better for me, but they hadn't been released at that stage - and are just a bit more of a 'hitter's' shaft from what I understand. I've had a couple of hits with with a soft X that actually felt better (less harsh) than PX5.5.

I would think the C-Tapers (which are much prettier!) would have a marginal lower flight than S300.  Certainly meant to be a tad lower than the Tours, which seemed about the same as S300 - though they all seem to go mid-high for me! Spin meant to be low-ish too. There's a KBS chart about that shows their offerings pretty well.

Only real way to sort it out is to audition them - as feel is very personal.

S300 is Butt soft, tip stiff. KBS tend to be Butt stiff, tip soft. Tours more so than the C-Tapers I believe.


----------



## the_coach (Mar 12, 2014)

Have the c-tapers (S) in my new Apex Pro's, but before had had them put into my old MP 33's too.

The c-tapers are quite some lower launch than the S300's and so lower spin too. My experience of the S300's is it's a mid launch shaft really in comparison. 

You'd have to try them to see if you have the SS & shaft load profile to see if they would work for you. 
Would strongly advise testing this out on LM to get whether you'd still get distance, peak height & descent angle you'd want.

Through use would say the c-tapers therefore some degree stiffer, great shaft though, very stable.


----------



## mab (Mar 13, 2014)

C-Tapers frequency around half way between S300 and X100; they also launch lower and spin less than the S300.

You'd require a decent swing speed and transition to really benefit from the C-Taper in stiff flex; they're definitely big boys shafts.  Also, if you've played the prolific KBS Tour and appreciated the smooth feel, don't expect the C-Taper to have quite the same... they're slighly harsher in that regard.


----------



## Ethan (Mar 13, 2014)

I have C tapers (stiff) in a set of X Hot Pros and have also demoed them in Mizuno MP-54s and MP-4s. They have a reputation for being pretty stout, but I love them. They are the straightest and probably longest shafts I have ever hit. Now the XHP design contributes to it with a springy face and jacked up lofts, but they were also longer than PX, TT DG and standard KBS in the Mizunos too. 

They feel very different to TT DG. They feel quite light at first,  perhaps because they don't have counterbalancing like KBS Tours, and they feel a little dull with less feedback than KBS Tour, and they do launch lowish but the ball just wants to go straight. My current favourite shaft, although the KBS Tour V is worth a look too. 

As with all shafts, people vary and feel is important, so if you are in the market for TT DG or PX 5.5 or 6, give them a try.


----------

